# How helpful can doctors be ?



## AGxy (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi !

I am 25 ,male studying masters. Last year I was told by the doctor that the symptoms point out to IBS. I face the problem of IBS of both types. Last year I moved to another country for my masters. I try to keep up with the diet and my needs but there are instances when it becomes worse and need special attention.

In my time of need I have been to the doctor. However they only tend to have a solution for a problem they can see. I have been through the ultrasound, blood, stool and urine tests. They are all fine and hence the Dr. doesn't sees the problem. I have tried the various prescriptions but nothing comes to the rescue as in all cases.

This time in addition to the problem of IBS another problem is added. I feel pain and a burning sensation in the upper stomach every time I have a bowel movement. It is been there for a week and it is not subsiding. I sometimes feel like consulting the Dr. but I am self contradicted by the fact that it will never help as its been the case in the past.

Please share your experience on whether visiting the doctor helps or not ?


----------



## lifeisahorrorstory (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh they never help!! They are always cold and rude a holes. I quit going. It's rare to find a nice smart doc that caes.


----------

